# apache localhost >>>  langsam



## El_Schubi (13. März 2003)

hoi, 
ich hoffe mal ich bin hier richtig 

also, ich hab einen apache 2.xxxx webserver mit php und mysql unter win2kpro, laufen tut alles, aber:
der localhost zugriff ist sehr langsam.
also wenn ich einen fileupload teste, oder seitenaufrufe mache, dauert das ganze übermäßig lange.
wenn ich allerdings von einem anderem rechner im netzwerk auf diesen server zugreife geht's praktisch mit "klick und da".
daher denke ich, daß die sache vielleicht an den windows netzwerkeinstellungen liegt, gibts da irgendwas, das man beachten muß?

mfg el


----------

